# Class A CDL - Grapple Truck



## TreeCareInc (Dec 29, 2010)

Currently have an opening for a Grapple truck operator.

Your duties will include:

1) Driving and operation of 2006 Volvo VHD with a Prentice 124 Grapple Loader

2) Operation of a Swinger 2000 articulating loader.

3) All phases of ground operations pertaining to daily tree work activities.

It is not important that you have past experience with Prentice loaders or swinger loaders. It is important that you have a class A CDL and can drive an 18 speed tractor trailer like vehicle. It is important that you are in good physical shape and have an understanding of ground operations. Past climbing experience is a big plus, but not required.

This job does require travel to perform storm restoration work. During travel periods you can expect to work 10 - 12 hours per day 7 days per week. Normally our contracts average 4-8 weeks. There have been years where we have worked multiple storms back to back. There have also been years (like 2010) where we performed very little storm work.

We are located in Troy, Ohio. We have quality health insurance, a 401K and other benefits.

If you are interested please email me at [email protected] or call me at 937-603-8619.


--------------------
www.treecareinc.com


----------

